# iPod plante... que faire?



## playmobille (26 Mai 2004)

je reviens de 3 mois de vacances avec mon ipod plein de photos, grace a l adaptateur Belkin (qui consomme bcp de batterie soit dit en passant !! et qui est tres lent comme tt le monde sait); et une semaine avt la fin subitement il ne fonctionne plus.

mon mac ne le reconnait pas et l ipod m indique une icone de dossier avec un point d interrogation.

Apple me dit de tout reinstaller mais que je vais perdre mes 5000 photos !!!

je suis donc desesperement a la recherche d une solution.
Si qq un la connait et a un peu de tps a passer pour m expliquer je lui en serais tres reconnaissant.
merci bcp


----------



## Benji (27 Mai 2004)

hmm, ca craint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



as tu essaye de faire  ca ?


----------



## Benji (27 Mai 2004)

j ai pense a un autre truc sinon, vu que sous mac os, l ipod n est plus monte.
je ne sais pas si cela peut marcher vu que ton ipod fait la tete au demarrage mais ca vaut ptet le coup d essayer si l autre manip ne sert a rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



par contre il va te falloir un pc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sous windows avec une prise firewire.
avant toute chose il faut telecharger la version d essai de MacDrive 5 ici : http://www.mediafour.com/downloads/trial/md/
l installer rebooter et brancher l ipod.
ensuite dans l explorateur windows, si l ipod se monte, tu vas voir le contenu du disque et tu pourras peut etre recuperer tes donnees en faisant un copier coller.
apres je te conseille de reinitialiser l ipod pour reinstaller le logiciel, si c est possible

bon courage


----------



## Sydney Bristow (31 Mai 2004)

playmobille a dit:
			
		

> je reviens de 3 mois de vacances avec mon ipod plein de photos, grace a l adaptateur Belkin (qui consomme bcp de batterie soit dit en passant !! et qui est tres lent comme tt le monde sait); et une semaine avt la fin subitement il ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> mon mac ne le reconnait pas et l ipod m indique une icone de dossier avec un point d interrogation.
> 
> ...



peut on se servir de l'ipod comme dd pour les photos et en meme temps pour la musique?
comment s'y prend t -on?


----------



## chupastar (1 Juin 2004)

Bien sure, ton ipod peut servir de stockage pour ta musique et tes fichiers.
Quand tu connecte ton iPod sur ton mac, ton iPod monte sur le bureau et apparait dans le finder, tu y glisse n'importe quoi dessus comme un disque dur amovible (ou non d'ailleur) et tes fichiers se trouve desormais sur ton iPod.
Par contre si comme playmobille tu est en voyage sans ordinateur avec toi et que tu veux vider la carte de ton appareil photo numerique sur le DD de ton iPod il te faudra passer par le lecteur de chez Belkin, je crois que ça coute dans les 100¤.


----------



## denjipe (1 Juin 2004)

Essaie de lire la doc de ton iPod, je pense que la solution s'y trouve.

Denjipe


----------

